# Pictures of Watertowers



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

On http://wasserturm-web.de you can find many data of German water towers.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

I thought about making this, please add more pics


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

*Chicago's Water Tower*

Claimed as one of the only structures to survive the Great Chicago fire:


----------



## GrahamClayton (Jun 3, 2013)

1889 water tower in Windsor, NSW Australia:


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

The Watertower by myself... , on Flickr​

Let me know if you like it !
P.S. you can stream/download the *accompanying soundtrack *right here:
All Along The Watertower (part II)


----------

